

Coca-Cola probed over mapping in China - JumpCrisscross
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/f02a6abc-8b21-11e2-b1a4-00144feabdc0.html

======
b409ba0801cd21
No paywall: <http://www.cnbc.com/id/100546342>

